# 1DX Felt Shutter Cushion Fell Off.



## CAP (Jun 22, 2014)

Well i was shooting my 1dx today for a local youth air soft team.   And i my shutter stopped work working all of the sudden and i took it apart and i noticed that the felt pad that cushions the shutter when it is up broke in half because half the of felt is still there.

I am in a bit is tizy with CPS right now so i don't want to send it in just for a tiny little piece of felt.  The shutter is still cushioned when it its up, The reaming felt is still there and it intact on the left side.

I here are my options

1. Leave it be as it still is fine and has some padding left.

2. Very carefully glue it back on the one side.

2. Cut the other side to be level with the right side so it does not warp the shutter over time because one side is thicker than the other.

I tested it and it does not seam like the shutter hits that pad very hard it barely bumps when shooting it. 










Well tell me what you think.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2014)

That is the main mirror your arrow is pointing at.

Send the camera in for repair.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 22, 2014)

Wait, isn't this the Canon 1DX that you were bragging had just passed the 60,000 frame mark like, mid-week? http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon/362898-just-broke-60k-shutter-count-my-1dx.html

...

Yeah....Nice $7500 "pro Canon" 1Dx...shutter breaks down at 60k....my Gawd...my old Fuji S2 Pro has 220,000K on it--and it was built on a fricking $349 Nikon N80 body. I wish you luck.

Lolz.


----------



## CAP (Jun 22, 2014)

No it works fine is just a small peace if felt that cushions impact of the shutter when its in the up position .


My other 1dx is working fine at 221k shutter count.

I is kinda my fault is broke i tried pulling a hair out of it came loose from the body.

It is not mirror i'm pointing out,  it is a little peace of felt that is above the main mirror that provides cushion to it when it fly's up.

:er:
P>S Thanks for calling me out Derrel


----------

